# I want to introduce MY new horse!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo, i love the color! 
Pretty girl, congrats!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks ruffian! She doesn't have a white mark in her anywhere. I can't wait for her to finish shedding out so that I can see if she's a "true" black or just a really dark bay. I'm so excited I can barely stand myself


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks like she has a sweet personality! Congrats!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Spirit! She's a doll baby. She needs some work to overcome some mistreatment in her past, but she's very willing just nervous.


----------



## Zenyatta123 (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww, so cute! what are you gunna use her for DixieDarlin?


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

CONGRATS definately has that kind eye to her. Enjoy her!

TRR


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Zenyatta123 said:


> Aww, so cute! what are you gunna use her for DixieDarlin?


Actually, for my mental health.  My family had horses while I was growing up and my mom and I had horses together after I got married. Four years ago, my husband and I moved our family from North Carolina to Connecticut and I had to leave my horses behind. I've suffered from clinical depression for most of my adult life and not having horses around exacerbated my condition.

I have a genetic anomaly that means anti-depressants don't work for me like they should. In looking for alternative therapies my doctor suggested that I get involved in horses again. I tried several leases, but because of my size leasing opportunities were few and the ones I did find didn't work out.

I've always enjoyed groundwork (maybe even more than riding) and I'm good at it, so this horse seems like a good fit for me.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> *CONGRATS definately has that kind eye to her. Enjoy her!*
> 
> *TRR*


Thanks! She does have very kind eyes...


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

awe she looks sweet 
I love her color


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Country Woman said:


> awe she looks sweet
> I love her color


Thank you Country Woman and CONGRATS again on your new horse!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like a good match all around. Walkers are usuallly very sweet horses & have hearts of gold-good luck w/her. Hope you will have thetime to keep us updated on your progress w/her.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> Sounds like a good match all around. Walkers are usuallly very sweet horses & have hearts of gold-good luck w/her. Hope you will have thetime to keep us updated on your progress w/her.


Thanks, Cacowgirl! I love Walkers. I've had 4 in the past and they all had wonderful personalities. She does have the "typical" Walker personality...that's what sold me on her


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

What a CUTIE! I believe horses heal....they have done wonders for me and my daughter. Even my husband knows that if I am sad, have a migraine or am sick that he needs to get me out to my horses. Works every time!!! All I need to do is touch them 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

DressageDreamer said:


> What a CUTIE! I believe horses heal....they have done wonders for me and my daughter. Even my husband knows that if I am sad, have a migraine or am sick that he needs to get me out to my horses. Works every time!!! All I need to do is touch them
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!


I didn't really understand how much being around them helped me until I didn't have them anymore.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She has a sweet face. =D


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Corporal said:


> She has a sweet face. =D


Thanks Corporal...I can't wait until I can get some better pictures of her


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Congrats! She's lovely! And I like her name. =) Good luck in working with her. Nothing like the healing powers of horses.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> Congrats! She's lovely! And I like her name. =) Good luck in working with her. Nothing like the healing powers of horses.


Thank you


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Congratulations!
Nala is a very beautiful girl. I definitely wouldn't mind seeing more photos of her.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Wild Heart said:


> Congratulations!
> Nala is a very beautiful girl. I definitely wouldn't mind seeing more photos of her.


Thank you Wild Heart...but you might regret asking for more pics. My camera is rather high on the list of my loves...somewhere just below kids, horses, husband, and my cat. Oops...did my husband fall after the horse on that list? :shock: I just won't tell him! :wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

No, not good to let the menfolks know where they fall in relation to our horses. LOL!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

*The wait is over!!!*

I'm going this morning to pick up my Nala girl  I'm so excited! Put my camera in the car last night :shock: Just 2 1/2 hours to go now!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nala...*

Here she is...


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

DD - congrats on your new girl! I know she can help with your depression. Getting horses has definitely helped my daughter with her anxiety and depression. I think they've helped me out of more than one funk, and I'm stronger and healthier now than I have been in several years - even if I'm not any lighter in the saddle!


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

*Nala's New Do*

Had a fantastic day with Miss Nala. Found out that fly spray doesn't phase her (even her ears), she cross ties, lowers her head to have her bridle path clipped (she lowered it even with my chest), and she handled having her head and muzzle clipped fairly well. She's a little head shy...more so on her left side than her right. I also got the fetlocks on both front feet clipped. Gonna try her hind feet tomorrow


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I love walker faces... Such expressive eyes, and big, elegant noses. Your girl is lovely.

Congratulations!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Oooooh she is so lovely!


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

She's gorgeous congrats! And what a fantastic doctor you have to even think of horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone...Miss Nala appreciates the compliments  She didn't get a lot of them at her previous home.


----------



## DixieDarlin (Feb 8, 2012)

Prinella said:


> She's gorgeous congrats! And what a fantastic doctor you have to even think of horses!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're right...I have an awesome doctor. John believes that I'll have a full remission of symptoms with Nala in my life. I can't achieve that with meds alone due to my genetic anomaly.


----------

